# DIY 10ml bottle for Reo Grand



## huffnpuff

It's midnight and I've had a moment of serendipity. These plastic needle bottles are easily available here in SA, so let's try a little something...why not see if one can mold them into a Reo.

PE plastics have a low melting point of 105 degrees Celsius and upwards depending on grade and density. So I boiled one, without the cap, in water for about 5-7 minutes to soften it, then removed from the water and the water inside, screwed the cap (with needle pulled) on and quickly pressed it in the Reo. I kept pressure over the top surface till it cooled down, then checked to see if the door will fit...Viola! Drilled the cap, fitted the tube, and we're vaping. Attached pics show the fitting and how the bottle sits beneath the door (Not bulging at all).

What an excellent start. Future refinements would be to construct a simple little box-mold to get it more square and to fit neater, and maybe go down a drill size (Used a 4mm bit, not leaking at all, but I'd like the tube to fit a bit tighter)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Ingenious, I am much impressed. It is not too tight against the battery? If it is, the battery will not move down if the spring collapses in case of a short?


----------



## huffnpuff

Battery can still move quite easy but not dead drop. A simple box mold representing the inner volume of the grand and using a big syringe for blow molding it further into the corners will get the bottle more square and neater. Then the battery will have minimal contact

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Correction, I just tested the dead drop with an 18500 battery (with door on) and it drops, So this basic molding is safe. Squonking, however, will deform the bottle and cause it to press against the battery, which will prevent a drop, but this applies to the standard Reo bottle too. Thanks for highlighting that. Never occurred to me to check

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, @huffnpuff - that is really creative

The Reo Grand has that metal dividing piece between the bottle and the battery. Surely that also helps to keep the two separate?

Love your moulding experiment. So cool. Well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love this project!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

So I gave this mod a try and here is my version not the best and the bottle does not sit as good as the 6ml but will give it a try and let's see how it goes


Now to find another cap that fits without leaking for a spare flavour for the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Nice, pretty simple isn't it? The base needs to go a bit lower, as the lip can rub there. You can always resoften/refit till it's better. Been testing today, no leaks or anything but one thing is certain, squonking is like a hair trigger, hardly any force required to get juice up.

I found most 10ml Juice bottle have the same thread, even the kid-proof one will seal without leaking.

Once I have the right mold for a good fit, I'll update here again.

PS: What drill bit did use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

No leaks, and easier to squonk than the 6ml bottle, I found another similar bottle that is slightly slimmer than this one I am using will try that one later. 
The drill bit size I don't really know just judged it using the feeder tube cut the cap first with a wire cutter then just used the bit by hand to widen the whole and it worked first time around.
Took me less than 5min to do.
When you say base can you be a little more clear, I know I'm a total noob at the whole modding a mod


----------



## huffnpuff

Al3x said:


> When you say base can you be a little more clear, I know I'm a total noob at the whole modding a mod



I meant the bottom of the bottle. Because it's thicker, it can stand out a bit if one didn't press on it during molding, so it forms a slight "lip" that protrudes a bit when you fit the door and makes for a tight or sluggish fit when sliding the door in place. It just looked like it in your pic, but if you're not experiencing this then no problem. 

I think refilling these will be a little more effort, because the battery will need to be removed to easy remove the bottle. Then again, the battery will most probably need to be removed anyway as it will be flat at least twice after 10ml of juice.


----------



## Al3x

Yeah it is a bit sticking out and the door is now a tight fit but I rather like it this way, the door does not give me any issues as before it Used to move sometimes if I don't have my pinkie at the bottom when firing 
This just made an awesome mod awesomer now I just need to figure out how to make it vw then it will be the bestest mod I have ever owned


----------



## huffnpuff

Al3x said:


> now I just need to figure out how to make it vw then it will be the bestest mod I have ever owned



The Reo is auto-VW, it starts high watts and ends low, goes through the whole wattage spectrum. All by itself. What more do you need ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Al3x

Just so Used to my 50w mods with no voltage drop through the battery cycle, same vape all the way now I am changing out batteries when they are not even half way cause I like the more warm vape and the only way with a mech is to go low and I am fine with that but the reo is a great ddevice which I am enjoying


----------



## johan

Al3x said:


> Just so Used to my 50w mods with no voltage drop through the battery cycle, same vape all the way now I am changing out batteries when they are not even half way cause I like the more warm vape and the only way with a mech is to go low and I am fine with that but the reo is a great ddevice which I am enjoying



Don't let perception defeat basic physics, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

johan said:


> Don't let perception defeat basic physics, but thats just my opinion.


With a couple of discussions on the forum regarding regulated mods and the voltage drop issues I did a personal test with a 0.6 ohm coil on the sigelei and a 510 voltage reader and vaped at 4.8 volts (38.5watts set on mod) from fully charged to dead constantly so imo the tech did what it said delivered the wattage with no voltage drop until it could not fire anymore. Don't get me wrong I am loving the reo but just would like the option of tech with the option of reo at the same time


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> So I gave this mod a try and here is my version not the best and the bottle does not sit as good as the 6ml but will give it a try and let's see how it goes
> View attachment 12561
> 
> Now to find another cap that fits without leaking for a spare flavour for the day


Great work. As with the OP I am a bit concerned that the fit against the battery is so tight that it will prevent the battery from dropping if the spring collapses in case of a short?


----------



## johan

Al3x said:


> With a couple of discussions on the forum regarding regulated mods and the voltage drop issues I did a personal test with a 0.6 ohm coil on the sigelei and a 510 voltage reader and vaped at 4.8 volts (38.5watts set on mod) from fully charged to dead constantly so imo the tech did what it said delivered the wattage with no voltage drop until it could not fire anymore. Don't get me wrong I am loving the reo but just would like the option of tech with the option of reo at the same time



I am glad you enjoy the Reo, I'm not going to argue with you ... or with basic physics.


----------



## Silver

Al3x said:


> With a couple of discussions on the forum regarding regulated mods and the voltage drop issues I did a personal test with a 0.6 ohm coil on the sigelei and a 510 voltage reader and vaped at 4.8 volts (38.5watts set on mod) from fully charged to dead constantly so imo the tech did what it said delivered the wattage with no voltage drop until it could not fire anymore. Don't get me wrong I am loving the reo but just would like the option of tech with the option of reo at the same time



Hi @Al3x 
We were discussing the merits of mechanical versus regulated at our mini breakfast gathering today.

For me, I am not too concerned. 

I just like the Reo for its convenience of having a day's worth of fluid combined with strong throat hit and dripper quality flavour. I hear you on the battery running down, but I don't mind that so much. My 0.8 ohm coil still gives me a really nice vape even when the battery is starting to go a bit flat.

I love electronics and gadgets and would love to have a high powered box mod. My only problem is that I don't like the Kayfun/Russian much (too much PT for me) so I would end up putting on a dripper. That would be fine for tasting, but not a convenient all-day workhorse. 

If the Reo was regulated, I would probably love it just as much - who knows maybe even more... At least I wouldn't mind having one regulated Reo in my arsenal. 

So for me its not about the regulated versus mechanical part - but more about the dripper quality vape and the convenience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

